# Crazy dp thoughts



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

When I'm really dp'd I feel like I can do ANYTHING. This in a way makes me feel dangerous and nervous
I freak myself out when I look in the mirror. I LOSE control like this may sounds weird but I try to scar myself and it freaks me out til where i'm gasping.

I also sometimes get so dp'd I feel like everything could just wash away and everything I know would be irrelevent, it's a fear of mine.

Anyway thats about it for now, i'd be curious if anyone can relate. I feel so drained lately and i'm so dpd all the time lately. School has only been going for three weeks.


----------



## Thomas17 (Aug 19, 2012)

Could you have bipolar disorder together with DP?

When you get these feelings and thoughts of you being able to do anything is it like you are entering a state of mania?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't relate to quite such an intense fear from yourself, but I would suggest tryin some mindfulness of emotion exercises, might go a long way to make if more comfortable


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i feel this way from time to time to with my dp.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Thomas17 said:


> Could you have bipolar disorder together with DP?
> 
> When you get these feelings and thoughts of you being able to do anything is it like you are entering a state of mania?


I don't think it's bipolar just unpredictable.


----------

